
Porn Industry Follows in RIAA’s Footsteps with Lawsuits - ssclafani
http://torrentfreak.com/100000-p2p-users-sued-in-us-mass-lawsuits-110130/
======
arjunnarayan
I always thought this would be a situation where people would be far more
likely to settle. When you're facing the prospect of going to court to defend
against a lawsuit for downloading porn, you'd like to keep it discreet as fast
as possible. It's so close to being shame-based extortion, I can't help but
admire the beauty of it.

